# Oliver Sadie, pianist, Cubasist



## Oliver Sadie (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello

maraskandi kindly pointed me here and recommended you good folks as "top composers critiquing [...] your skills and also giving nice comments", also "an interesting place to keep track of new library releases and ask questions and have discussions". That sold it straight away, thanks Patrick.

I'm a South Africa-born UK-based pianist with your bog-standard lessons-from-6-yrs-old-did-grades-at-school kinda background, but in last 10 years have taken some training in jazz styles and have also begun in the last year to work extensively with VSTis in Cubase.

I have a fairly good recording setup, twin mics picking up my Weber grand (latest sample here: http://soundcloud.com/oliversadie/finding-stars), plus a Yamaha Clavinova plugged into Cubase on my laptop, and a bunch of the usual accessories.

Musically, I enjoy orchestral composition fused with electronic sounds, mostly with a piano part as foundation to the piece. Recent examples are http://soundcloud.com/oliversadie/reffinsrapids and http://soundcloud.com/oliversadie/reffins-sunrise

I'll drop those in the compositions section, not asking for feedback on those in this thread, just giving you a musical intro.

Looking forward to lurking on here and meeting more like-minded composers


----------



## Chrislight (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello Oliver and welcome to VI! 

We hope you enjoy your time on the forum.


----------



## maraskandi (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome Oliver, thanks for the mention. 

I think I speak for VI-controllers... V.I.C'S?...  when I say that we bunch love to talk about mod-wheels, audio, composition and plenty of other stuff around here. 

Though emotions occasionally run high, they are mostly tempered with a great deal of passion. I think it will continue to be a potential source of inspiration.

I like your track Reffin's Rapids, truly cross-dimensional!

You must edit the text for the link to your other track "Reffin's Sunrise" to correct the full stop at the end of the link, as it causes the link to backfire.....it should really read:

http://soundcloud.com/oliversadie/reffins-sunrise

:mrgreen: 

Lovely piano tones in the improv and the Sunrise is very uplifting!

Congratulations on your music getting picked up by ...unnamed party...

Catch u about.


----------



## devastat (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Oliver!


----------



## Oliver Sadie (Jul 1, 2011)

Chrislight @ Thu Jun 30 said:


> Hello Oliver and welcome to VI!
> 
> We hope you enjoy your time on the forum.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Oliver Sadie (Jul 1, 2011)

devastat @ Thu Jun 30 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Oliver!



Thank you


----------



## Oliver Sadie (Jul 1, 2011)

maraskandi @ Thu Jun 30 said:


> Welcome Oliver, thanks for the mention.
> 
> I think I speak for VI-controllers... V.I.C'S?...  when I say that we bunch love to talk about mod-wheels, audio, composition and plenty of other stuff around here.
> 
> ...



Hey dude - thanks for the warm welcome and extended intro!

Link fixed, thanks for that.

Btw, was ...unnamed party... moderated out, or were you being secret squirrel?


----------



## maraskandi (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha, I respect the need for secrecy.  Besides I am not of the brethren possesed of the specifics of knowledge regarding the actul identity of the unnamed party to begin with, apart from their apparent approximate sunny location on a major faultline.... If I were to haphazardly blunder into disclosure, I would surely be damned and as punishment have to run my computer using squirrel-power henceforth.


----------



## Oliver Sadie (Jul 1, 2011)

Hahaha, that's got me smiling.

And thanks, appreciate it


----------

